# لماذا تطلبن الحي بين الاموات



## النهيسى (10 يوليو 2010)

لماذا تطلبن الحي بين الاموات. ليس هو ههنا لكنه قام" (لو5:24).

القيامة حدث عظيم جعل حياة الإنسان المسيحي تتغير وتنقلب رأساً على عقب.. ولكننا نرى البشر الذين يقولون بأن المسيح قام، ولكنهم لا يعيشون القيامة.. من الناس الذين يمرون فى حياتهم بيأس وأكتئاب ولا يدركون ان يسوع حي. ما هي حقيقة القيامة؟ما معنى وقيمة أن الهنـــا حــي!

فى كتاب فرح الإيمان بهجة الحياة للأب فرنسوا فاريون اليسوعى تساءل الأب فرنسوا وقال "أتؤمنون بأن المسيح قام من بين الأموات؟ ، وبما انكم مسيحيون ، تجيبون : نعم ، طبعا .فقد كتب القديس بولس :"إن كان المسيح لم يقم فإيمانكم باطل"(1كو14:15). وإن كان المسيح قد قام فهو حـــــــــى " .

إن كان يسوع حى ، فهو حاضر ..وإن كان حاضر فهو بالتأكيد ليس فى مكان محدد ، ولكن اين هو حاضر!!؟

يسوع حاضر فى حريتنا.. فى أقوالنا ..فى أعمالنا ، هناك مقولة تقول " أن الحب الألهى يجعل من الإنسان قيثارة تعزف أعذب الحان الحياة " ولأجل ذلك الحب االعظيم أستطيع القول، ان كل اعمالنا الجميلة تنتج من لمسة الله القديرة لنا.

لقد وعدنا يسوع بذلك الحب العظيم وبهذا الخلاص المجانى ، سمعت تأمل ذات يوم يقول " ان العقد الذى يتم بين فردين يشترط على ان يلتزم كل منهم بجانبه ، أما العهد الجديد العهد الذى وضعه يسوع معنا هو ان يلتزم هو بجانبه ولا يشترط ان نلتزم نحن!!" حقا انها عظيمة الحرية، وبرغم ذلك نفكر بأنانيتنا انه ميت حتى وان لم نضطر الى قول ذلك علانية فإننا نقولها بأعمالنا الميتة التى لا تعبر عن قيامته المجيدة.

ان الحياة بدون قيامة المسيح هى ظلام حالك ، لذلك يجب ان نعترف بمجد القيامة ، فمن خلال هذا المجد يمكننا ان نتغير، وننتقل من الظلام الى النور ، كما قال القديس بولس فى (2كو18:3) :" ونحن جميعاً ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة نتغيّر الى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد الى مجد كما من الرب الروح".

هذه هى القيامة الحقيقية ، لسنا نتكلم عن معنى القيامة، انما عن تأثير القيامة الأبدى. ان كل ما يتطلبه الامر فقط هو ان يثق كل انسان فى وعد وعهد الله له ، وان يشعر بلمسة المسيح.. تلك اللمسة التى تغيرنا من حال الى اخر.. التى تجعلنا نصرخ بأعلى صوت لدينا وبفرحة عظيمة ونقول المسيح حــــى ،

فى سفر حزقيال (37 : 1-12 ) يتكلم النبي عن احياء العظام اليابسة وفى الأيه 12 يقول السيد الرب :" هأنذا افتح قبوركم وأصعدكم من قبوركم يا شعبي وآتي بكم الى ارض اسرائيل". فى العهد القديم كان يريد الله للشعب الخروج من الظلمة للنور ، اما فى العهد الجديد ، تعهد السيد المسيح بأكثر من ذلك.. بان يخلصنا ويعطينا الحياة الابدية ،الآن فعلاً ، لا يسعنى القول سوى ان اقول "ما اعظم واجمل هذا الاله".

يا يسوع ، عندما رأتك المجدلية وتلميذى عماوس لم يعرفوك بالبصر لكنهم عرفوك بالبصيرة الروحية ، هبنى يارب تلك البصيرة التى اراك من خلالها ، وان أشعر بلمستك لى التى تغير حياتى ، واقوم واحيا من جديد . يا يسوع ،أعطنى الفرح الذى من خلاله اصرخ بصوت مسموع واقول ان الهـــــى
​


----------

